# The best 5 sentences you'll ever read



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's an interesting, food-for-thought link:

http://www.facebook....5&type=1&ref=nf

and a second one:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=378931548842044&set=a.366765680058631.80189.224721800929687&type=1&theater

Ralph


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

In a word.... PERXACTLY. Thanks for the link


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks. Great words to live by.


----------



## JennyJensen (Aug 22, 2012)

Hm, that's interesting. The government should not legislate the wealth created by everyone into the hands of the few.

________________
scrabble free


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JennyJensen said:


> Hm, that's interesting. The government should not legislate the wealth created by everyone into the hands of the few.
> 
> ________________
> scrabble free


Well, more importantly the government shouldn't legislate the wealth created by the many into the hands of those who aren't willing to do it for themselves.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sure would be nice if more people would work. Then maybe I could work less since taxes to fund entitlements would be lower and I could keepmore of my money. I feel like a damn endentured servant.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> I feel like a damn endentured servant.


I think most of us do.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> I feel like a damn endentured servant.


I hate to be the one to tell you this, but you are!!!!

In today's environment, you are responsible for everyone and everything else, but nobody is responsible for themselves. Hate to tell Washington this, but they can't have it both ways!

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes the entitlement mentality has really exploded in the last 15 years or so, and ya know it doesn't matter; black, white, Mexican, $rich or poor, male or female it can happen to anyone. Hell if someone gave me say 1k every month, it wouldn't take long to start expecting that 1k to be there, it's just human nature, the sorry ass politicians get a large paycheck and the very best in healthcare coverage, do you think they would give any of that up? Hell they had an opportunity to and wouldn't....they really didn't like the whole idea of "death panels" for them. Give you an example....most all American workers get a Christmas bonus....I have been giving it for 20 years to employees, whether or not business was good, bad, or otherwise....I consider it a gift, not a bonus, the bonus comes in profit sharing, but I can assure you that most of the employees expect that money and have already spent that money based on the fact that they always receive it, most are making in excess of 15$ an hour with 3-5 weeks of vacation.....just doesn't seem to matter, keep giving and they will feel entitled to it eventually.


----------

